# Non Poodle breeders in Washington State.



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knows of non Poodle breeders here in Washington State? I’m trying to find a breeder I can work for. I literally looked and contacted almost all Australian Shepherd breeders here, and either they thought I was too far away, or they gave me the run around with other breeders. I think that that was their way of telling me no in a nice way. I’m willing to work with just about any breed, but no small dogs. I contacted another Stardard Poodle breeder too.


----------

